# cant find downloads for picture package



## silk (Mar 19, 2002)

i just got a sony handycam dcr-trv260, from rent a center and they didnt give me the software disk with it. i was told to download it but i cant find anything but updates for the software...please help


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

i hope this works for you. if not, i would take it back and get the software. or in the worst case, my money and go shopping elsewhere.

http://esupport.sony.com/perl/modelpage.pl?mdl=DCRTRV260&LOC=3


----------



## silk (Mar 19, 2002)

this site is for the usb driver, i have installed it already but i think i need the software program as well, iv searched all over every sony site i could find and found nothing but this driver and updates for the picture package software


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

did the best i could do. take it back and tell them you want the software or your money.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Read Here about the lovely things people had to say about this company. I have never had to rent to own and every time I see there commercials here I don't trust them as I feel you probably end up paying more than the product is worth after it's all said and done.


----------

